# Milwaukee fuel m18 drill auto shutoff



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

dont have milw, but other tools do that. yes it is an overload protection


----------



## Dena_matt (Sep 11, 2013)

Just didn't wanna have to take her back. I started with a dewalt 20v brushed n was stolen , well my whole toolbag, so dewalt made the brushless n I tried 2 kits. First one impact chuck popped off out of nowhere, backing out a screw. Second attempt at a new set the drill wouldn't go in reverse. The Milwaukee has more power in my opinion than the dewalt brushless, but the dewalt brushed semmed better then it's predecessor. Guese dewalt haven't worked out their kinks on the new models lol


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Think I had flashing battery indicator on my m12 when the battery slipped and wasn't in fully. Just had to click it in and problem solved. But yeah there is some protection system from working it too hard.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah they shut her down if something gets too hot. I've been running my M18 stuff for about a year and haven't had that happen yet.

I guess I work in the tools comfort zone.


----------

